# Retired from turkey hunting selling equipment



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just about everything you need to get in the game.
Lohman double thunder box call.
Cody glass call.
Yelper box.
Field and Stream XL vest with zip off seat used once.
Owl hoot.
Head net.
Box Federal turkey loads 12 gauge.
Remington 12 gauge partial box.
Carry bag.
Located downriver
PM for pictures not a computer literate senior.
$135.00 cash face to face sale.

Thanks for the ad.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am open to offers and will sell individually.
PM for prices and pictures if interested.

Thanks,


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

I might be interested in the vest and calls

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Are you $100.00 dollars interested?


----------

